# calling woodchucks



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

This is possably the dumbest thing I have asked on there but can/do you use calls on woodchucks or is it just a waiting game with a little bit of bait to help speed things up?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

but I only use it to get them to stand up for a clear shot. I dont use it like a duck call!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Huntsman27 said:


> but I only use it to get them to stand up for a clear shot. I dont use it like a duck call!


I've used one about the same way. I just used a rodent distress call. Was playing peek-a-boo with one a few weeks back, from a pretty short distance (50-60 yds) and didn't have the call, so I "kissed" the back of my hand and that fool jumped right up on the stump he was using as cover to get a better look :evilsmile


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

And that gentlemen is where the term "Kiss of death" apparently came from.:lol:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I also use a dog whistle. It stands them up when that shot is needed but once you scare a chuck down the hole, he may be down there a while depending on how bad you scared him. If you were to take a mouse call, (something non threatening to the chuck) you may get him to look out.
I have never tried it but since you asked, why not try it.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

called them every name in the book after a gimme was missed


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas, does anyone use bait at all? Like right in front of thier hole or anything... The farm im at has a bunch of holes and I would like to try and target a few specific ones. The other day when I was out I was sitting looking at one set and I turned around and there was a little bugger just wandering around behind me that I almost never saw.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

PiercedOne said:


> The other day when I was out I was sitting looking at one set and I turned around and there was a little bugger just wandering around behind me that I almost never saw.


Sounds like you need some claymores and a bayonet, little bugger was flanking you :lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

[angle of fire for safety] and set up maybe 50-100 yards [farther if no cover is available] so you can mask any movement and stake em out. I wouldnt put any bait out. You know where they are just need to key on posting up at say 4PM and wait them out. Or post up in the morning and wait and see what you get. Good luck.......and another Varminter is born!


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

The dog whistles you guys use. Are they the silent type or just regular dog whistles that you see at like cableas and such? I ask because my buddy and I were out chucking the other night and the grass was getting taller and with a slight wind we coudlnt really tell if anything was moving or not. My thinking is or was if I used the dog whistle while my buddy kept and eye out and was ready to shoot anything that popped its head out.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, the one's they sell at Cabalasshould do fine. They emmit a small whisle, just enough to stand em up for a look. Smack em and stack em.:lol:


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Any local places carry them? or are they just about everywhere?


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Bass Pro


----------

